# Achat iPad pro 11



## lixbeo (5 Mars 2020)

Bonjour à tous

Je souhaite acheter un iPad en complément de mon iMac et mon iPhone 8

La version pro 11 me plaît bien pour son stylet et son appareil photo. 

Est-ce pertinent sachant que le nouveau modèle risque d'être lancé prochainement ?


----------



## MrTom (5 Mars 2020)

Apple lance des nouveaux modèles de ses produits régulièrement. Tout est question de savoir si tu es pressé ou pas. Sachant que la gamme PRO des iPad date de 2018, il y semble y avoir plus de chance qu'une mise à jour soit proposée en 2020.
Quel est ton degré d'urgence ? Ton besoin ? Ce que tu peux mettre en place en attendant ?


----------



## lixbeo (5 Mars 2020)

J'ai vu que le nouveau modèle allait sortir prochainement mais j'aimerai bien acheter dès que possible en fait.


----------

